# Minecraft-Marquee [1.12] | Städte (Towny) | Wirtschaft | Grundstücke



## MinecraftMarquee (27. Januar 2018)

*Minecraft-Marquee [1.12] | Städte (Towny) | Wirtschaft | Grundstücke*

*}---------------------------------------------------------------------{*
*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts.minecraft-marquee.de_
*}---------------------------------------------------------------------{*


Minecraft-Marquee ist ein Server der auf dem Plugin "_Towny_"
basiert. Seit dem _23.06.2012_ gibt es Marquee, also sind
wir schon über *5 Jahre* mit dabei! Wir können dir eine
nette und freundliche Community bieten wie auch ein
kompetentes Team was stehts dabei ist sich um die User
zu kümmern. Unsere Mentoren kümmern sich um 
die Neulinge und geben jedem eine Individuelle
Einweisung/ Führung über den Server. 
Es gibt bei uns regelmäßig Neuerungen und tolle
Updates die das Spielgeschehen verbessern. 


*}---------------------------------------------------------------------{*






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXOwr8raa7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*-->* Servertrailer


*}---------------------------------------------------------------------{*


_Weiters zum Server_:


*+* Bauen


*Stadtwelt*: _Als Neuling kannst du in eine Stadt ziehe. Dort bekommst du
ein Grundstück welches du nach deinen Vorlieben und wünschen bebauen kannst.
Wenn du dir genügend Coins erfarmt hast kannst auch Du in die Rolle des Bürgermeisters
schlüpfen und dir deine eigene Stadt erbauen. Erweiter deine Stadt und verschönere sie
um zur vielleicht größten und eindrucksvollsten Stadt auf dem gesamten Server zu werden._


*Grundstückswelt*: _Neben unseren Städten gibt es auch noch eine Grundstückswelt.
Dort kannst du dir, wenn du ein bisschen Geld gespart hast ein Grundstück kaufen._


*Creativewelt*: _Die Creativewelt ist dazu da um deiner Kreativität freien Lauf zulassen. 
Wenn du ein bisschen Geld gesammelt hast und gerne baust (Im Gamemode 1) kannst du dir
dort ein schönes Grundstück kaufen._




*+* Wirtschaft


_Die Wirtschaft spielt bei uns eine große Rolle. Du erhältst Coins durchs tägliche Voten 
(und regelmäßig tolle Preise), du kannst Jobs ausüben wie z.B Miner, Schaufler, Angler uvm.
Zudem kannst du Shops erstellen wo du deine Items verkaufen kannst. Am Spawn kannst du
dir auch eine tolle Shopfläche mieten. Wir haben auch noch einen Auktionator, wo du deine 
Items verkaufen kannst aber auch von anderen Usern die Items kaufen kannst._




*+* Farmen


_Bei uns kannst du dir alle Items durch die Sammelwelt oder dem Nether erfarmen. Die Sammelwelt
wird alle *3* Tage zurückgesetzt!_




*+* Minigames/Events


_Neben dem Citybuild bieten wir auch eine Reihe an Minigames und tägliche Events an. 
Als tägliche Events gibt es derzeit:_
*-*Hungergames (17:00 Uhr)
*-*Angelevent (19:00 Uhr)
_Dauerhaft gibt es derzeit:_
*-*Mobarena
*-*Duell
*-*Community-Welt _(Dort kannst du JumpAndRun's springen Deathcube etc.)_


_Häufig werden abends Mini-Events wie z.B Quiz, Wahr oder Falsch, CaptureTheFlag uvm.
veranstaltet und am Wochenende gibt es meist größere Events wie TheWalls wo man tolle
Preise gewinnen kann._


*+* Was bieten wir noch?
Einen schnellen und zuverlässigen Support
regelmäßige Updates
Ein Forum und einen TeamSpeak-Server


*}---------------------------------------------------------------------{*






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PScmdir8XfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*-->* Server Vorstellung 


*}---------------------------------------------------------------------{*


*Wir haben deine Interesse geweckt? Dann schau doch einfach mal
auf Minecraft-Marquee vorbei und überzeuge dich selbst.*


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (2. Februar 2018)

*#News*

*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu 

Es ist mal wieder soweit! Unser sehr beliebtes *End-Event-Wochenende* steht vor der Tür.
Beim End-Event-Wochenende kann man soviel Endstein farmen wie man möchte und am
*Sonntag *um *19:00 Uhr* öffnet das End seine Tore. Dort wird gegen Enderdrachen und 
diversen anderen Mobs gekämpft und als krönenden Abschluss hat jeder Teilnehmer
die Chance auf ein Drachen-Ei, einen Drachenkopf und ein einmaligen Dekokopf (_Enderauge_).
Am Freitag den *16.02.2018* bis Samstag den *17.02.2018* kann man in der Endstein-Grube
ordentlich Endstein farmen gehen. Keine Sorge! Es ist genug für alle da 
Am *Sonntag* den *18.02.2018 19:00* Uhr findet der Abschließende Kampf gegen 
Enderdrachen etc. statt. Seid mit dabei und lasst euch dieses Spektakel nicht entgehen.
Wir freuen uns über zahlreichen Besuch. Vorbeischauen lohnt sich


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (9. Februar 2018)

#Push

*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*:_ ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Hallo! 
Am *Sonntag *den *11.02.2018* um *19:30* Uhr findet ein tolles Event mit dem Namen "_Das Krosse-klauen_" statt. Der erste Platz und somit der Hauptgewinn ist eine *Pizza *von einem Lieferservice deiner Wahl im *Wert* von *10 Euro*. Nächste Woche steht auch schon das große End-Event-Wochenende vor der Tür. Mehr Infos zu beiden Events im Forum. Desweiteren gibt es regelmäßig tolle kleine Events. Vorbeischauen lohnt sich!
Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (16. Februar 2018)

*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Hallo!

Ab *Heute *(_Freitag den 16.02.2018_) startet das *End-Event-Wochenende*.
Die Endstein-Grube wurde auch soeben eröffnet. Zu dieser kommst du 
ganz leicht mit /warp Endgrube. Diese hat bis *Sonntag *den *18.02.2018*
geöffnet. Am Sonntag startet dann um *19:00 Uhr* der große Kampf gegen
Enderdrachen und diverse andere Mobs. Dort haben 3 User die Chance auf
ein Drachenei, einen Drachenkopf und einen Dekokopf mit dem Design eines
Enderauges. Schaut auf jeden Fall vorbei. Es lohnt sich! Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (24. Februar 2018)

#Push
*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Huhu 
Zuerst einmal vielen Dank an alle die dabei waren. Ich hoffe es hat wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß gemacht. 

Es gab *3* glückliche Gewinner:

*Skydiv3r* hat das Drachenei gewonnen
*Babs677* den Dekokopf und 
*SernakoTV* den Drachenkopf.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ich freue mich drauf euch auch beim nächsten End-Event-Wochenende begrüßen zu dürfen oder im allgemeinen auf dem Server.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ausschnitt vom Endevent_


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (2. März 2018)

#News
*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*:_ forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Hallo 

Ab sofort gibt es anstatt _SurvivalGames_ *BedWars* in Einzelteams als tägliches Event (min. 4 Spieler, max. 12 Spieler, Gewinn: 250c, 20c/zerstörtem Bett). Die Zeit für das große tägliche Event wurde auf 18 Uhr geändert. 
Nicht vergessen: Ihr habt die Chance dazu VIP durch Instagram zu gewinnen.
Mehr Infos im Forum.

Schaut vorbei


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (9. März 2018)

#News
*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Huhu 

Da sich ja in der Community Welt neue Spiele gewünscht wurden und sich das Thema super für ein Bauevent (Was sich ebenfals gewünscht wurde) eignet seid nun ihr gefragt.
Von *Samstag den 17.03.2018*, *16:00 Uhr* bis *Sonntag 18.03.2018,16:00 Uhr* habt ihr die Möglichkeit etwas für die Community Welt zu bauen. Diese werden dann mit der Zeit in die Community Welt eingebaut. Es sollte z.B ein Parkour, DeathCube oder ein Labyrinth etc. sein. Ihr könnt eurer Kreativität freien lauf lassen. Der _erste Platz_ hat die Wahl zwischen 14 Tage VIP oder 5000 Coins, der _zweite Platz_ bekommt 3500 Coins und 5 Eventmarken und der _dritte Platz_ bekommt 2500 Coins und 3 Eventmarken. 

Viel Spaß schon mal im Voraus


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (16. März 2018)

*#News*

*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_#

Hallo 

Am *Samstag *den *24.03.2018 *finden um *20 Uhr* mehrere Runden von *1*, *2* oder *3* statt.  Wo ihr euch hinbegeben müsst wird dann bekannt gegeben. 200 Coins kann man pro Runde gewinnen. Desweiteren findet von *Samstag *den *17.03.2018-16:00* Uhr bis *Sonntag *der *18.03.2018 16:00* Uhr ein Bauevent für neue Spiele in der Community-Welt statt. Es sollte z.B ein Parkour, DeathCube oder ein Labyrinth etc. sein. Sei dabei und lasse deiner Kreativität freien lauf.

Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (23. März 2018)

*#News*

*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Hallo :3 

Bei uns gab es in den letzten Tagen eine tolle Neuerung.
Ab sofort gibt es eine *Unfallversicherung*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist eine Unfallversicherung?

Die Unfallversicherung gibt es in Form von Paketen, die man sich am Spawn kaufen kann.
Es gibt 2 Arten von Pakte. Das erste nennt sich "*Kleines Versicherungspaket*" und kostet _600 Coins_.
Wenn man dies aktiviert hat verliert man seine Items beim Tod nicht und behält sie im Inventar. 
Dann gibt es noch das "*Großes Versicherungspaket*". Dieses kostet _800 Coins_. Wenn das
Großes Versicherungspaket aktiviert ist behält man seine Items und verliert auch seine Level nicht.
Zuletzt gibt es noch "*Kleines Paket upgraden*" Wenn ihr bereits ein kleines Paket besitzt, 
könnt ihr dieses mit _200 Coins_ zu einem großen Paket ändern.
Schaut vorbei!


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (30. März 2018)

*#News*

*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

In den letzten Tagen hat sich einiges geändert. Es wurde unter anderem ein Osterevent angekündigt. 

Osterevent
Der Osterhase hat seine Ostereier verloren. Die Ostereier sind in der ganzen Osterstadt verteilt. Nun ist es deine Aufgabe, die Eier zu suchen und sie dem Osterhasen, in sein Büro zurück zubringen. Am *Sonntag *den *01.04.2018* öffnet die Osterstadt ihre Tore (/warp osterstadt - Erst am 01.04 verfügbar) und du hast bis zum Mittwoch den *04.04.2018, 18:00 Uhr* Zeit, ihm die Ostereier zurück zubringen. Der Osterhase wird dir eine tolle Belohnung geben.

Neue BedWars-Map
Ab sofort gibt es eine neue BedWars-Map, welche von XDarkRiderX erbaut worden ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hoffen dich bald auf Marquee begrüßen zu dürfen. 
Ein schönes Osterfest wünscht dir das Team.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (7. April 2018)

*#News*
*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Hallo 

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es ein Jobsupdate. Es gibt ein paar neue Features + ein paar neues Jobs dazu gekommen.
Folgende Jobs sind dazu gekommen:
- Crafter (Items herstellen)
- Schmied (Werkzeuge/Waffen herstellen und reparieren)
- Brauer (Tränke brauen)
- Zauberer (Werkzeuge/Waffen/Bücher am Zaubertisch verzaubern)
Desweiteren hat das ganze Job-System eine schönere, übersichtlichere und im allgemeinen bessere Übersicht bekommen.
Die Coinentlohnungen von Jobs werden in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen in der Actionbar angezeigt. 
"/jobs browse" ist der neue Übersichtsbefehl und ersetzt so "/jobs info", dort werden dir alle wichtigen Informationen angezeigt. 
In den Zeiten von *16:00-16:15 Uhr* und *21:00-21:15 Uhr* erhalten alle Jobs die 1,5-fache Menge an Coins und XP.
Am Spawn gibt es jetzt auch eine Jobs-Statistik mit einer Übersicht, der besten Spieler im jeweiligen Job.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir hoffen, dass euch das kleine Update gefällt und freuen uns dich bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (14. April 2018)

*#News*
*ServerIP*: _minecraft-marquee.de_
*Forum*: _forum.minecraft-marquee.de_
*TeamSpeak*: _ts3.minecraft-marquee.de_

Huhu 

Am 21.04.2018 um 20:00 Uhr findet das heiß ersehnte Event "Build Somethings" statt. Bei BuildSomething baut ein Teamler ein Objekt und man muss erraten, was es sein soll. Für jeden erratenen Begriff gibt es einen Punkt. Wer am Ende die meisten Punkte hat, der hat gewonnen! Wie man dort hin kommt, wird bekannt gegeben, wenn es soweit ist. Gewinne:
*1. Platz*:
_Drei Tage Sponsor + 7 Eventmarken_
*2. Platz*:
_1000c + 4 Eventmarken_
*3. Platz*:
_500c + 2 Eventmarken_
Wir freuen uns über zahlreiches kommen. 
Bis dahin


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (22. April 2018)

Huhu 

es gab in den letzten Tag ein paar Neuerungen bei uns:

1. Wir haben nun ein "Schwarzes Brett" am Spawn, wo jeder Werbungen, Ankündigungen o.ä. hinschreiben kann.
2. Es gibt jetzt Zuschauerkabinen, um bei Duell zuzusehen.
3. Für die Grundstückswelt wurde eine Regenerationsfunktion eingebaut.
4. Die "CommunityWelt" hat nun einen neuen Spawn und neue Herausforderungen.

Dies sind die derzeitigen Neuerungen um Überblick!


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (5. Juli 2019)

*Minecraft-Marquee | 1.14.3 | Towny | Handel | Events | Community*

*IP: Minecraft-Marquee.de*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (17. September 2019)

Guten Tag!

Nach langer Zeit gibt es mal wieder eine etwas größerer Ankündigung.
Seit dem Serverrelease und dem letzten Beitrag hat sich so einiges geändert. 
Es wurde den Lags der Kampf erklärt und der Kampf ist gewonnen. 
Wir nutzen nun die Version „*1.14.4*“. In der Zeit sind neue Moderatoren dem Team beigetreten. 
Herzlich willkommen an dieser Stelle! Desweiteren kam das 
ITS (_Item-Sorter-System_), ITP (_Item-Teleporter_) und
der AF (_Auto-Furnace_) wieder. Die Systeme bieten einen z.B. den Vorteil
sein Lager einfach sortieren zu können, Items ganz einfach von einem Ort zum
anderen Ort teleportieren oder einen großen automatischen Ofen nutzen zu können.
Ebenso gibt es Spawner, Shulkerkisten und man kann sich seinen eigenen Kopf kaufen.
Ein weiteres beliebtes Feature ist die Vote-Box, welche man beim Votestreak bekommt.
Regelmäßiges Voten lohnt sich! Du tust uns was gutes und bekommst dafür noch etwas. 
Und es raubt einen maximal 60 Sekunden pro Tag.

Überzeuge dich selbst und schau vorbei! Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben, verfolge im
Discord den „_#serverinfo_“-Channel. Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (27. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dropevent:*
Das Dropevent findet vom _27.10.2019_ (18 Uhr) bis zum 03.11.2019 statt. 
In dieser Zeit droppen Monster (Zombies, Spinnen, Endermann's, Phantome und Skelette) Marken in der Sammelwelt. 
Diese kann man nach dem Event am Spawn eintauschen. Man wird von allen Monstern die Marken brauchen.

*Suchevent:*
Vom _31.10.2019_ (18 Uhr) bis zum _02.11.2019_ (12 Uhr) gibt es ein Suchevent!
Weitere Infos dazu folgen im Discord (/discord).

*Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch und wünschen DIR viel Spaß.*
Minecraft-Marquee.de


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (15. November 2019)

Hallo!
Am Freitag den *22.11.2019* findet ab *19:30 Uhr* ein Bauevent mit dem Thema "_Duellarenen_" statt.
- Ende des Events wird Sonntag der _24.11.2019_ um _20:00 Uhr_ sein
- Bei diesem Event werden Bauflächen (Zellen) zur Verfügung gestellt, in welcher man entweder alleine oder auch zu zweit an einer Duellarena bauen kann
- Die Baufläche ist 40 x 40 Blöcke groß
- Gewinn:
*1.* _7500c_
*2.* _4000c_
*3.* _1500c_
(Allen Erbauern von Arenen, welche zwar nicht in den Top 3 gelandet sind, dennoch aber gut genug sind um sie für das kommende Minispiel einzusetzen, erhalten 500c)
(Alle Gewinne werden pro Zelle verteilt, demnach wird der Gewinn im Falle einer Partnerarbeit durch 2 geteilt und gerecht an beide Spieler verteilt)

Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch und wünschen *DIR* ein schönes Wochenende.
Minecraft-Marquee.de


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (1. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Tag,
Auch dieses Jahr gibt es natürlich wieder einen Adventskalender.
Das ganze wird folgendermaßen ablaufen:
*1.* Jeden Tag wird um 18 Uhr das neue Türchen geöffnet und demnach auch das vom Vortag wieder geschlossen 
*2.* Aus einem Türchen bekommt ihr mindestens ein Adventspapier (_Je nach Tag auch zusätzlich etwas anderes_)
*3.* Die Marken könnt ihr am 24.12 gegen tolle Belohnungen eintauschen
*4.* Die Türchen bestehen aus kleinen Events, die wir explizit für dieses Event gebaut haben (Hierbei nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an das Builderteam, welches hierbei den größten Teil der Bauarbeit übernommen hat)

Minecraft-Marquee wünscht dir eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen schönen ersten Advent. Wir hoffen dich bald begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (9. Dezember 2019)

Guten Tag,
derzeit läuft bei uns ein Weihnachtsmonsterdropevent!
Vom *06.12.2019* bis zum *24.12.2019* droppen Monster in der _Sammelwelt_ wieder Adventskerzen!
Folgende Monster droppen Marken: Zombies, Spinnen, Skelette, Endermanns und Phantome. Die 
Kerzen können ab dem *24.12.2019* eingetauscht werden.

Minecraft-Marquee wünscht dir eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen schönen ersten Advent. Wir hoffen dich bald begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (31. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bedanken uns für das fantastische Jahr *2019* und wünschen euch
einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr *2020*. Wir hoffen zahlreiche User im Jahr
*2020* wieder begrüßen zu dürfen.

~ _Minecraft Marquee_


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (17. Februar 2020)

Guten Tag!
Nach etwas längerer Zeit melden wir uns auch mal wieder zurück mit einem Topf voller Neuerungen. Das *erste* und *wichtigste* ist: Wir sind auf der Version 1.15! Außerdem haben wir Hochzeiten. Du möchtest deine Freundin oder deinen Freund Ingame heiraten? Dann hast du jetzt die Möglichkeit. Ebenfalls gibt es jetzt bei uns Duelle. Dort kannst du gegen andere Spieler kämpfen. Auch der Spawn durfte eine Umgestaltung genießen. Schau doch mal am besten vorbei und mach dir selbst ein Bild von allem. Wir würden uns freuen.

Wir wünschen dir einen schönen Montag.
~_Minecraft-Marquee_


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (4. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (28. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MinecraftMarquee (18. April 2020)

Huhu,

wir freuen und die folgenden Neuerungen anzukündigen:

- Pferdebeschwörungssättel mit welchen du dir jederzeit ein Pferd beschwören kannst
- eine Versicherung mit der du dir deine Level und/oder dein Inventar sichern kannst

Wir freuen uns auch darüber, dass wir mit unserem Mentor-System Neuligen einen einfacheren und angenehmeren Eintstieg in den Server ermöglichen können! 

Wir freuen uns auf Dich! (minecraft-marquee.de)


----------

